# finding new comic please help



## AlucardRodas (May 21, 2010)

Im looking for a new furry comic to read and i will take suggestions. I'm looking for something that is like concession or Jack following that gory evil stuff. Ill also take others. The comics i have read are fur-piled, concession, Jack, furthiahigh, suicide for hire, closet coon, peter is the wolf, carpe diem, little tales, and sandra and woo. 

Thanks for the help


----------

